# Medieval weapons and body type



## Aldarion (Jul 23, 2019)

Fantasy ascribes different weapons to different body types. While it is true that abilityto use a weapon is related to body build, the connections that fiction makes is often quite the opposite of one in the real world. Bow and arrow are thus given to women, despite requiring extreme upper body strength; whereas weapons that required skill and grace – sword and spear – are often given for use to extremely muscular Ahnold Swolezenegger type guys, under assumption that "BASH HEADS = HUGE MUSCLE!". But that is not entirely correct.

Since post is rather long, and has some features not available in forum software (slideshow), I will rather put link to it.

Medieval weapons and body type


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 23, 2019)

An interesting read...


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 23, 2019)

CupofJoe said:


> An interesting read...



Thanks. I will be posting things there as I do research for my world, but if you have any ideas I may do them too.


----------

